# Which formula do I switch to?



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I would go with the Eukanuba Lamb and Rice to begin with. It is the least expensive. I would probably stay away from a chicken based food if he has skin issues.

Max ate Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy until he was about 16 months old, and did very well on it. He eats Acana Wild Prairie now.

Good Luck. I hope Lincoln does well on whichever food you decide to feed.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump! Anyone????


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Euk SS or the Shepherd formula. I would probably go with the SS.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Euk SS or the Shepherd formula. I would probably go with the SS.


I looked at both formulas to compare. Im kind of concerned about the calories per cup and the protein/fat content of both formulas. 

The SS and GSD formula have the same 23% protein and 13% fat content but the 

SS formula is only 298 calories a cup and he would need 3-3.5 cups a day. 

The GSD formula is 313 calories per cup and he would need 3-31/4 cups a day. 

Anywhere im reading a dog his size needs 1200 calories a day. 

Could you please explain it to me so I understand so I can stop fretting about it. Also, why your preference over the SS vs the GSD formula. I will be grabbing a bag friday


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He's had skin issues, right? I've known a couple of dogs with skin issues who did really well on the Euk SS. I'd probably try that first and see how he does after a few weeks. We feed the 30/20, but the dogs are _very_ active. I like it, but it's not for skin issues, so I'd probably pick the SS to start and switch to the 30/20 if you have trouble keeping weight on him.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> He's had skin issues, right? I've known a couple of dogs with skin issues who did really well on the Euk SS. I'd probably try that first and see how he does after a few weeks. We feed the 30/20, but the dogs are _very_ active. I like it, but it's not for skin issues, so I'd probably pick the SS to start and switch to the 30/20 if you have trouble keeping weight on him.


Okay so the lower kcals per cup is not going to hurt him? I dont want to end up feeding 5 cups of food. I know this may not be a good idea but what about mixing the SS with the Performance formula?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A1Malinois said:


> Okay so the lower kcals per cup is not going to hurt him? I dont want to end up feeding 5 cups of food. I know this may not be a good idea but what about mixing the SS with the Performance formula?


I think you should feed the same number of kcals as you're feeding now, and stick with the SS, even if that means more bulk. It might give him some skin relief.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> I think you should feed the same number of kcals as you're feeding now, and stick with the SS, even if that means more bulk. It might give him some skin relief.


Any of the fish food I was feeding in the past didnt provide any relief. Ugh I hate tough decisions. The SS formula costs $2 cheaper then Acana here for the same number of pounds per bag


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of the regular ole maintenance formula. My dogs did well on it--and I wish Wagner could eat it because they would still be on it. 

While I like the ingredients in the SS--I like the protein/fat levels and the omegas better in the maintenance personally.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> Any of the fish food I was feeding in the past didnt provide any relief. Ugh I hate tough decisions. The SS formula costs $2 cheaper then Acana here for the same number of pounds per bag


Forgive if I'm mistaken, but did you say before that Lincoln did well on the ProPlan Sensitive Skin/Stomach formula? If so, that might be a better bet as it's a similar formula to the Euk SS formula but more moderate in protein, fat and calories (plus it's avail through PetSmart and less costly than the Euk). If chicken and corn aren't a problem, Bil Jac would round out the top three choices from the PetSmart list. I'd pass on Blue Buffalo as lots of dogs seem to have digestive issues on it.

p.s. Do you have access to Precise foods?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> Forgive if I'm mistaken, but did you say before that Lincoln did well on the ProPlan Sensitive Skin/Stomach formula? If so, that might be a better bet as it's a similar formula to the Euk SS formula but more moderate in protein, fat and calories (plus it's avail through PetSmart and less costly than the Euk). If chicken and corn aren't a problem, Bil Jac would round out the top three choices from the PetSmart list. I'd pass on Blue Buffalo as lots of dogs seem to have digestive issues on it.
> 
> p.s. Do you have access to Precise foods?


He was an itch fest on the Pro Plan salmon and rice formula. But then again he seems to be an itch fest on all foods. In Canada the petsmarts here do not carry Bil jac and I cannot find a store that carries Precise. I know Euk and Pro Plan are the same cost here. 

I have no clue if chicken or corn is a problem for him. I dont know whats bothering him anymore but I do not think its food


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A1Malinois said:


> Any of the fish food I was feeding in the past didnt provide any relief. Ugh I hate tough decisions. The SS formula costs $2 cheaper then Acana here for the same number of pounds per bag


I don't know if it's just the fish that helps with the skin issues. I do know of a couple of skin problem dogs who did really well on it, so I do think it's worth a try.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

When I switched my 2 back to Nutro Ultra from Acana, I had to start feeding my younger one 3x a day to give her the same amount of calories. I am not hearing any objections from her.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> I don't know if it's just the fish that helps with the skin issues. I do know of a couple of skin problem dogs who did really well on it, so I do think it's worth a try.


I do like the ingredients. Im just worried about needing to feed more of it and eventually having it cost more the Acana. 28lbs is $65.99 and 28lbs of Acana is $67.99. Im only feeding 2 cups of Acana right now I would need to feed like 4-5 cups of the Euk SS. 

My head hurts...all this decision making


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

My previous dog did really well on Nutro Natural Choice Adult. The blue bag...

Is that food any good? I was told its crap but then again im told many brands are crap. Lincoln was on Nutro as a puppy as well


----------



## carolynk9 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have fed my goldens Canidae All Life Stages since they were puppies and they have done well on it from puppies to adults. I switched my late golden Fletcher to grain-free formula after his cancer diagnosis and I tried two fish based kibbles. (one is now discontinued by Merrick) The last one he was on is called Coastal Catch by Earthborn Holisitic. He did really well on it.Coastal Catch : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food 
He also suffered from allergies(environmental, not food) and itchy skin and I know that fish is soothing to the skin so that was another reason I chose fish.

I feel your pain. I have spent countless hours researching dog food and what is the best for my dog. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> My previous dog did really well on Nutro Natural Choice Adult. The blue bag...
> 
> Is that food any good? I was told its crap but then again im told many brands are crap. Lincoln was on Nutro as a puppy as well


My old girl was on Nutro Ultra for most of her almost 17 years on earth. My other 2 were on it since puppyhood and did well. In the spring I decided they needed a better quality food and switched to Acana. It did not work for them, and the easiest solution was to go back to what had worked before. The diarrhea stopped, the one dog's anal glands improved and their coats look much better, in less than 2 months.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> ...I cannot find a store that carries


What about Nutram or Performatrim? Are any other brands readily avail to you other than those sold through Petsmart?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> What about Nutram or Performatrim? Are any other brands readily avail to you other than those sold through Petsmart?


I can get Performatrim here and Nutram (though Nutram is pretty pricey $75 for the allergy care formula) and Legacy is another one.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

The food decisions are exhausting. We feed BB Wilderness Salmon. I tried several high quality foods before settling on BB as it was the first that Samantha's digestive system could handle. Both her and Mulligan love it and we haven't had any issues. Before we fed the Salmon Wilderness we fed a different BB Salmon blend and Large Breed Chicken and Rice (I think) before that.

I would agree that the BB reps are obnoxious. One hassled me the other day even though I had a bag of their food in my arms. I was looking at organic something or other dog treats (that weren't BB... gasp!).

Good luck and I hope you find something that will work for your dogs!


----------

